# 16A Splitter for use on Aires



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

How useful is it to have a 3 way 16A splitter for use on aires in France/Spain? Thinking of getting one as they're only a tenner and will be travelling around the South of France / Spain with my folks for 3 weeks.

We generally don't use electric but my folks might and we could share it. Obviously aware of the limitations with regard to loading.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Addie said:


> How useful is it to have a 3 way 16A splitter for use on aires in France/Spain? Thinking of getting one as they're only a tenner and will be travelling around the South of France / Spain with my folks for 3 weeks.
> 
> We generally don't use electric but my folks might and we could share it. Obviously aware of the limitations with regard to loading.


hi addie. we thought of getting one but was put off by the thought of some light fingered person taking it so i bought a extra plug and wired it in as a spare . so now if people come and want to double up ( say honfleur for instance ) it saves them taking out our plug and interrupting our supply .jud


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've certainly never felt the need for one as its just one more thing to carry but we do have a right angled coupling with a two pin socket fitted to our cable. If we did hook up to the last point i'd be happy for someone to plug into that.










Pete


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello Addie,
I've seen the French using these, and they look very handy if you are aware of the loadings etc. 
Can I get one in the UK?

regards,
Al.
sennen523.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

I tried to find one like that in the UK Al but failed so I have an extra socket wired in to a hookup lead like Jud.
Seemed like a good idea at the time but have only used it once.

Rod


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

rod_vw said:


> I tried to find one like that in the UK Al but failed so I have an extra socket wired in to a hookup lead like Jud.
> Seemed like a good idea at the time but have only used it once.
> 
> Rod


hi rod. i have seen those in frence caravan accsecories shops only . the only thing i did not like was the voltage drop because they are pluging into the end of your cable like you ( which could be 25m long . where as the one you have got its next to the electric supply . jud


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I keep one in the van and tend to use it on old sites where the ehu posts are spread out, 1 per N pitches. You can then easily find the pitch you prefer is out of range of an unused post. Piggy-backing is then the solution

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I made up a two way splitter. One male 16a. to two female 16a. outlets.
Any further add ons can be facilitated with a 16a. male to a French multi way outlet.

Ray.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

peejay said:


> I've certainly never felt the need for one as its just one more thing to carry but we do have a right angled coupling with a two pin socket fitted to our cable. If we did hook up to the last point i'd be happy for someone to plug into that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked one of thes up at a camping shop in the Netherlands, comes in very handy for plugging in an outside light for the awning.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

I raised this question some time ago & the consensus of opinion was that our Continental campers would not be very co-operative. Presumerably due to who pays what for usage on the meter.
Obviously if you are sharing with a friend it would be a useful bit of kit seeing that most aires have limited sockets.
Me, if I was desperate, I would offer to pay the whole charge.
Forrester.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

I raised this question some time ago & the consensus of opinion was that our Continental campers would not be very co-operative. Presumerably due to who pays what for usage on the meter.
Obviously if you are sharing with a friend it would be a useful bit of kit seeing that most aires have limited sockets.
Me, if I was desperate, I would offer to pay the whole charge.
Forrester.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

They are readily available on eBay for under a tenner:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SPLITTER-JUNCTION-BOX-3-WAY-BRANCH-240V-VOLT-16-AMP-16A-/350334584523

I wanted a 3 way one as there will be 2 of us travelling together so gives up the ability to allow a third unit to connect.

For the sake of a tenner will buy one - can always be re-sold afterwards.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes it is handy to have. We also have a reel with 4 sockets (continental) which we have also used.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

GET 1 OR MAKE 1. You cannot do without 1.

steve & ann. --- teensvan


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
While on this subject, I always wonder, when on the French Aires, what the EHU Amp loading is. Does anyone know what the average is eg., 10A, 16A? Honfleur is a good example, I hadn't got a clue what the max. loading (Amps) was.

Regards,
Al.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I stand to be corrected here but the connections on bornes themselves usually only have enough power to maybe keep your fridge going and/or charge your battery.
Certainly no where near 16amps.

Pete


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have found that most bornes are 10amp


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

*Continental club Rallies*

Hi There, the members of continental clubs all carry one, and expect to use it on their "rallies", they also tend to carry much longer and thinner cables, and are not used to our "need" (or ability) to use the full 10 or 13 amps on a single unit. I've just bought one, after 4 years of trying to explain this UK trait.

John


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Addie said:


> They are readily available on eBay for under a tenner:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SPLITTER-JUNCTION-BOX-3-WAY-BRANCH-240V-VOLT-16-AMP-16A-/350334584523
> 
> ...


hi all the only thing wrong with these are you could wake up in the morning and its been stolen  they can't do that if its wired in to yours . jud


----------

